
Structure, Function, and Antigenicity of the SARS-CoV-2 Spike Glycoprotein - anujrajput
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0092867420302622
======
twic
I hadn't come across biolayer interferometry before. According to this
manufacturer of surface plasmon resonance equipment, it's like a less good
version of surface plasmon resonance:

[https://www.reichertspr.com/resources/white-
paper/](https://www.reichertspr.com/resources/white-paper/)

